# Liebe "Content"-Anbieter...



## Telekomunikacja (22 Oktober 2005)

:spitz: ... habt Ihr schon das hier zur Kenntnis genommen: *"Akzeptanz von Paid Content im Internet steigt"*?

Wichtig:


> Die Bereitschaft, für Inhalte im Internet Geld auszugeben, wächst [...] unter der Voraussetzung, dass "die Qualität und der Preis stimmen".


und:


> "Chancen ergeben sich aber nur für exklusiven und hochwertigen Content. Austauschbare Inhalte und Agenturnachrichten, die über viele Medienkanäle gratis verbreitet werden, können selbstverständlich auch im Internet nicht mit einem Preisschild versehen werden."


Na, dann 'mal frisch ans Werk!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2005)

> Liebe "Content"-Anbieter...


Das dürfte den Angesprochen wohl kaum ins Gehirn dringen.  Was hier im Forum ständige Themen sind
hat mit dem, was im Artikel angesprochen wird so wenig zu tun wie  Schimmel  auf 
verdorbener Wurst mit Bleu de l´Herault 

cp


----------



## drboe (22 Oktober 2005)

> "Akzeptanz von Paid Content im Internet steigt"


Örx! Wie heißt es? "Ich trau nur der Statistik ..." Ich glaube davon fast kein Wort: Zahlenspiele

M. Boettcher


----------



## tuxedo (3 November 2005)

Im DC-Forum gibt es zwei aktuelle Threads mit den Titeln "Lastschrift | Eure Erfahrungen ?" und "Erinnerungen... Wie war die Einwahlquote?".

Und es zeichnet sich nachwievor ein fast völlig unverändertes Bild ab. Es geht den lieben Content-Anbietern lediglich um schnelle Abschlüsse und Zahlungssystemen, die das ermöglichen. Dass zur Zeit kaum Abschlüsse zustande kommen, liegt nach ihrer Meinung natürlich am nicht vorhandenen Zahlungssystem. Sich mal den eigenen Content vorzunehmen und ihn qualitativ soweit aufzubohren, so dass eine Bezahlung dafür gerechtfertigt wäre, und so dass man den Content auch bewerben und den Usern schmackhaft machen kann, steht natürlich völlig außer Frage...

Einsicht? Nirgends... 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

LOL wird die anwort nicht vertragen von der foreneigenen Zensurbehörde?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Einsicht? Nirgends...


Im Gegenteil, man keift, motzt und lamentiert, dass die  lukrativen Abzockmodelle nicht mehr laufen


			
				Oberlamentierer schrieb:
			
		

> LOL wird die anwort nicht vertragen von der foreneigenen Zensurbehörde?


qed


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

Klar, wenn man erstmal tausende damit verdient hat, ist es natürlich ärgerlich.

Nur mal ein Beispiel:

Aber wer schützt uns den vor Saturn's und Media Märkten, die unverbindliche Preisempfehlungen der Hersteller nach oben schrauben um "Angebote" zu machen? 
Das Internet mit den Preissuchmaschinen? GENAU!
Und warum denken da auf einmal die Leute einen Schritt weiter? Warum fangen die Leute auf einmal hier an zu lesen? Warum wird hier nicht einfach gesagt "Gekauft!"? 

Auch ein schönes Beispiel sind die TV Shopping "Angebote", wer einen Staubsauger für 49,- Euro bestellt, bekommt einen Mini-Handstaubersauger im Wert von 59,- Euro dazu....

Egal, letztlich sollte man den Bürger oder in diesem Fall Internet-Nutzer nicht vollkommen entmündigen!


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Egal, letztlich sollte man den Bürger oder in diesem Fall Internet-Nutzer
> nicht vollkommen entmündigen!


Was hat das mit Entmündigung zu tun, wenn User vor faulen Verschleierungstricks 
 ala Dialer- oder Handyaboabzocke geschützt werden sollen? 

Aber das will der "Anonymous"  hier ja gar nicht wissen bzw. er weiß genau worum es geht...


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Im DC-Forum


Die Leute im DC kann man nicht ernst nehmen. Wenn man das immer liest, hat man den Eindruck das sind Kindergartenkinder, eine unfreiwillige Comedyshow eben. Aber an der schlechten Lage in ihrem Gewerbe sind die selbst schuld.


----------



## Wembley (3 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Egal, letztlich sollte man den Bürger oder in diesem Fall Internet-Nutzer nicht vollkommen entmündigen!



Auch ein mündiger Bürger hat ein Recht auf klare Information.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (4 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Egal, letztlich sollte man den Bürger oder in diesem Fall Internet-Nutzer nicht vollkommen entmündigen!



Wieso entmündigen WIR den Internet-Nutzer?

Die einschlägigen Content-Anbieter sind es doch, die dem User die Entscheidung darüber, ob eine Ware für ihn kaufenswert ist oder nicht aus der Hand nehmen, indem sie Preisinformationen verschleiern und verstecken, bzw. versuchen zu verbergen, dass es sich überhaupt um einen kostenfplichtigen Inhalt handelt. Selbst Versprechungen auf der Homepage werden zum Teil nicht eingehalten (ich sag da nur "exklusiver Inhalt" obwohl der Inhalt aus einem Partnerprogramm kommt, das hundertfach im Internet eingebunden ist). Genaugenommen versuchen die einschlägigen Content-Anbieter die Kaufentscheidung des Users zu eliminieren. Er soll gar nicht merken, dass er da was Kostenpflichtiges in Anspruch nimmt. DAS ist die Entmündigung des Internet-Users.

Aber wie gesagt, so lange sich die Einstellung der Content-Anbieter, PP-Betrieber und Zahlungsmethoden-Erfinder nicht ändert, wird es weiterhin mit der Branche bergab gehen.

Und taktisch ist die Vorgehensweise der Mehrwertszene sowieso mehr als fragwürdig: Jetzt hat der ganze Mehrwertbereich im Internet bereits einige Angriffspunkte, auf die sich Presse, Anwälte, Richter, Betroffene, Verbraucherschützer, computerbetrug.de-Forum-User etc. stürzen, aber anstatt damit zu beginnen diese Angriffspunkte zu verringern und/oder zu beseitigen, werden lieber andere hinzugefügt... :roll:

Kein Wunder also, dass es so ist, wie es ist.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## A John (4 November 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Im DC-Forum gibt es zwei aktuelle Threads mit den Titeln "Lastschrift | Eure Erfahrungen ?" und "Erinnerungen... Wie war die Einwahlquote?".
> [....]
> Einsicht? Nirgends...


Zitat eines berüchtigten Milieuangehörigen mit ausgeprägter (nicht nur) Schreibschwäche:
*[...]*

Gruß A. John


*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert. Auch Zitate müssen inhaltlich zulässig sein - bitte NUBs beachten! Die Quelle ist nicht öffentlich zugänglich und dürfte im Übrigen urheberrechtlichen Schutz genießen - Quote musste daher entfernt werden.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------

